# Forstner Bit Foray on my Wood Lathe-advice needed



## wmslayton (Aug 29, 2012)

Want to do some bud vases. Was given a set of Forstner bits.

Q1: does my lathe need to be capable of reversing to use Forstner bits?
Q2: any recommendations for the type of drill chuck I need for my tail stock?
Q3: any recommendations for extenders?
Q4: any other general advice?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

wmslayton said:


> Want to do some bud vases. Was given a set of Forstner bits.
> 
> Q1: does my lathe need to be capable of reversing to use Forstner bits?
> Q2: any recommendations for the type of drill chuck I need for my tail stock?
> ...


Q1 No, the lathe turns in the normal direction for drilling
Q2 No recommendation for a chuch. I use a Jacobs chuck and don't know the brand bot the bit tend to slip in mine no matter how tight I tighten it.
Q3 the only extenders I use are for the colt maxi cut bits that don't use a chuck.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wmslayton said:


> Want to do some bud vases. Was given a set of Forstner bits.
> 
> Q1: does my lathe need to be capable of reversing to use Forstner bits?
> Q2: any recommendations for the type of drill chuck I need for my tail stock?
> ...


Try looking in the Woodturning forum. I posted this thread a short time ago. Worth reading for the "general advice".

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/making-flower-vase-52041/

The normal rotation of the lathe is the correct direction for drilling with any bit.

I recommend looking for a chuck with integral Morse Taper of the size for your lathe. My first chuck used an adapter. I had run out issues with the chuck and gave it away.

I recently replaced it with this chuck. My lathe uses MT2 taper.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-x-MT2-Keyless-Chuck-with-Integral-Shank/H8260

This chuck can be tightened with a spanner wrench.

+1 with TomC on the Colt Maxi-Cut Forstner bits being the best. They also have a Roto-Stop extension which locks without screws, and does not slip. Colt also make a MT2 adapter so I can use the Forstner bits without the drill chuck.

If you have the Forstner bits, they likely have round shanks. 
This is the typical drill bit extension. Uses two small hex screws. The challenge is that the screws will not hold with sufficient force and the bit is likely to slip in the extension.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Drill-Bit-Extender/H5943

Some Forstner bits have hex shanks which will not slip in this type of extension.


----------



## wmslayton (Aug 29, 2012)

Dave... Yes the shanks are round. Regarding extension, would it be feasible to drill a slight dimple into the bit shank to tighten the set screw into to prevent slipping?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

wmslayton said:


> Dave... Yes the shanks are round. Regarding extension, would it be feasible to drill a slight dimple into the bit shank to tighten the set screw into to prevent slipping?


If you can get a flat spot on the shank it will allow better grip for the set screws.

I do not expect you can drill though - since the bit you will try to drill with is the same hardness as the drill bit you want to drill. Also the round shank will cause the drill bit to wander. 

Try using a small file to make the flat spot.


----------

